# Marathon Training during BMOQ



## jcool (4 Dec 2018)

I have been fortunate enough to be selected to begin BMOQ on January 14th, 2019. I have also been fortunate enough to qualify for the Boston Marathon in 2019, which is happening on April 15th, just two weeks before the BMOQ course would end. Do you think I could miss the Monday of the course to run the Marathon? I could fly out Friday evening and Fly back Monday night after the race. I can defer my entry to the marathon if need be. Thanks.


----------



## Jewlz (4 Dec 2018)

CONGRATS on your qualification , what an achievement , i had the honor to run the marathon in 2016 . Unfortunately I have no insight but hope it all works out and your able to do both .


----------



## Jarnhamar (4 Dec 2018)

jcool said:
			
		

> I have been fortunate enough to be selected to begin BMOQ on January 14th, 2019. I have also been fortunate enough to qualify for the Boston Marathon in 2019, which is happening on April 15th, just two weeks before the BMOQ course would end. Do you think I could miss the Monday of the course to run the Marathon? I could fly out Friday evening and Fly back Monday night after the race. I can defer my entry to the marathon if need be. Thanks.



You'll have to approach your chain of command on the ground when you're there.

I recall someone being given some leave on course to write a bar exam however some courses have strict rules on the amount of time students can miss. Sometimes it's a total of field time missed, sometimes it's a total of class time missed. Is it fair that you can miss time to run a marathon but someone else would be re-coursed for missing time because of chits or being sick?

You'll have to check with your course staff.


----------



## Lumber (4 Dec 2018)

Possibly but I don't think it's very likely.

The 2nd last week of course you are usually in the field for your final assessment, and I doubt they would let you leave during that period.


----------



## haplopelma_ACSO (4 Dec 2018)

Hello Jcool, I will also be on the BMOQ starting on the 14th of January. That being said, in the email I received about enrolment, it stated that the course ended on the 5th of April. I do not know how fast you will be posted after BMOQ, but I do believe you will not have to take a monday off for the marathon since BMOQ will have ended.


----------



## jcool (4 Dec 2018)

haplopelma_ACSO said:
			
		

> Hello Jcool, I will also be on the BMOQ starting on the 14th of January. That being said, in the email I received about enrolment, it stated that the course ended on the 5th of April. I do not know how fast you will be posted after BMOQ, but I do believe you will not have to take a monday off for the marathon since BMOQ will have ended.



Thank you for the reply. I was also told that we would be finished early in April, which conflicts with the course being 15 weeks. I guess it will be a wait and see scenario. See you in St. Jean!


----------



## OceanBonfire (4 Dec 2018)

jcool said:
			
		

> Thank you for the reply. I was also told that we would be finished early in April, which conflicts with the course being 15 weeks. I guess it will be a wait and see scenario. See you in St. Jean!



BMOQ is 12 weeks. You start on January 14 and end on April 5th with your parade on April 4th:

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school.page


----------



## jcool (4 Dec 2018)

OceanBonfire said:
			
		

> BMOQ is 12 weeks. You start on January 14 and end on April 5th with your parade on April 4th:
> 
> http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school.page



Thank you. I really appreciate the clarification. Cheers.


----------

